# Guess the Score Saturday Feb. 5th @ Hawks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers at Atlanta
7:00, Philips Arena
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC

Curry, Edwards, and Harrison (I'm guessing Tinsley now) are on the IR for the Pacers

Anderson, Crawford, and Smith are on the IR for the Hawks (Lucky us)

Pacers 103
Hawks 88

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (31)

Hawks Leading Scorer- Al Harrington (29)

This should be a good game for Jackson to get redemption for when Al outscored him 30-9


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 99
Hawks- 94


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 99, Hawks 93

JO 30pts
Harrington 22pts


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone know what Tinsley is going to do?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Anyone know what Tinsley is going to do?


This is susposed to be the last one he's sitting out.

Pacers 99

Hawks 87


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96 - 93 Pacers

Stephen Jackson 28 Points
Al Harrington 26 Points


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Who do you think will be guarding Jermaine.. Harrington or Walker?

I think that walker is trying to defend Stephen and Harrington is trying to stop Jermaine..


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 102, Hawks 89

AJ had a great game last night, let's hope he goes out to play tonight and doesn't force things.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Pacers 102, Hawks 89
> 
> AJ had a great game last night, let's hope he goes out to play tonight and doesn't force things.


Yeah hopefully that will not be the case. 
I expect AJ to have another pretty good game, probably not as good as last night's, but a pretty solid performance nontheless.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 100
Hawks 85

Pacers aren't good in Back-to-Back games, but I hope they should be able to beat the Hawks.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 101
hawks 95


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hawks: 95
Pacers: 93

I don't think that's how it's going to go down, but we don't seem to play well against bad opponents.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Hawks: 95
> Pacers: 93
> 
> I don't think that's how it's going to go down, but we don't seem to play well against bad opponents.



Hahahah, you just want to be the only one guessing against the pacers so that if they do lose you'll win the guess the score today. :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

For some reason I can't get to watch the game tonight, but I'm hopeful that we will win without me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SL's:

Pacers- Foster/JO/Jax/Reggie/AJ

Hawks- Ekezie/Walker/Harrington/Diaw/Childress


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yet another game with few fans...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pretty solid offensive game for us so far, our shots have been pretty easy.

8-3 Indy with 9:40 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ with a jumper and a block....Harrington with all 7 of atlanta's points

10-7 Pacers lead


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Hawks really, really suck.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> The Hawks really, really suck.


Yes, yes they do. So let's pray to god that we win this one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

12-10 Pacers with 5 minute remaining. Game is really boring and it's a big surprise we're not ahead by 10 already.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hawks up by 1....Toine has 5 quick assists.

16-15 Hawks

3:19 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with a nice move past 42 year old Kevin Willis.

17-16 Indy with 2 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why can't we stop Al? He has 11 already.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Harrington plays better against the Pacers than Jackson does against the Hawks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

JO fourth in the league in scoring.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie bricks two FT's, that's 8 out of his last 16 he's missed in the past 7 games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! Harrington's hurt. You ungrateful *******!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

JO with 22 in the first half with 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO has 22 points now with 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Royal Ivey sucks, he was 1 foot from the basket with his nearest defender 5 feet away, and he turns it over out of bounds.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

41-41 at the half, really boring game, I never thought I'd say that, but the only thing keeping me in this game is JO's point total.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Reggie bricks two FT's, that's 8 out of his last 16 he's missed in the past 7 games.


WHAAAAAAAAAAT?!!??!?!?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson really, really sucks, he's been bricking everything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fouled on a J...come on, actually make them. Yes! He made them.

49-47 Hawks with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers commentators are a good duo.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

59-51 Hawks with 2:30 left after Walker drained two 3's in a row. We're going to lose this game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers suck on the second games of back to backs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill hits a 2 and a foul on the inside. After a minute of arguing, they give him the two and the FT. Kevin Willis also gets a Technical. 

59-57 Hawks with 1 minute left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere rejected, but the shot goes up in the air and in. He also was fouled.

Tied at 61 with 40 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Tied at 61


Is the score at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3 and we take a 64-61 lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill drains a 3 and we take a 69-63 lead with 9:23 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill with a nice hustle play. He has 10 points. Harrington steals it and obviously carried it, but there is no call

69-65 Pacers with 8 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great sportsmanship, Al, helping Jermiane up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice rebound and hits a layup.

75-68 Pacers with 5 minutes left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

As long as we don't have any mental lapses, this should be easy enough from this point on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Walker can't be stopped.

76-72 Indy with 3:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

78-74 Indy with 2 minute left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Is it not a travel is a guy falls down anymore?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Is it not a travel is a guy falls down anymore?


I guess it's become like carrying, it wont ever be called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ won a jumpball against Al Harrington and JO hits a jumpshot. Harrington hits.

80-76 with 1:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits and and fouls Ekezie.

82-76 with 1:14 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ekezie misses and after 3 or 4 misses, the ball goes out of bounds and Atlanta gets the ball back.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ pulls an Al Harrington on Al Harrington. JO stripped and the ball goes out off him.

82-77 with 36 seconds to go. HOLD ON!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster fouls Al Harrington by falling on him. He took a hard fall. Harrington hits two FT's.

82-79 Indy with 34.9 seconds left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Every game, there's a guy in a Pacers throwback behind the bench.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Are there more Pacers fans in Atlanta than Hawks?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We turn it over and foul the Hawks with 6 seconds left. Harrington almost made the shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al bricks both FT's and Atlanta fouls AJ.

82-79 Pacers with 4.5 seconds left. Don't **** up fatass!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ didn't actually get fouled, he called the timeout. They inbound it to JO who is fouled.

3.3 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits both and Walker airballs a 3. Notice how Jax wasn't in the final seconds.

84-79 Pacers win! JO gets player of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to JO's jumpshot

84-79

Pacers Fan- 28
Bird Fan- 30
Jermaniac Fan- 31
rock747- 23
Turkish- 26
StephenJackson- 28
DJMD- 22
NTP- 33
PacersguyUSA- 25, but DQ'd

Winner- DJMD


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Missed the game, but wow O'Neal had almost half our points.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We need to get Reggie to start playing better. Even though it was a back to back game last night, Reggie still needs to score more than *2* points. Every game he needs to be scoring in double figures.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> We need to get Reggie to start playing better. Even though it was a back to back game last night, Reggie still needs to score more than *2* points. Every game he needs to be scoring in double figures.


You're right. He may be old, but he can still play this game. When he came back from injury this season, after the suspensions were handed out, he was on fire. He still has it, and I know he can still be a big part of our team. We need to start getting him more involved.


----------

